# Visibility



## deepsixrich (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone have any viz reports from the last few days? 

Like to go out tomorrow. Probably Pete Tide, Freighter area. 

Hate to go out for 20 foot viz....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I been wondering too. Don't know the sea forecast for this saturday...but my speargun is very upset with me and not talking to me anymore.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

the viz is comparible to the mouth of the mississippi or the hudson river right now...but its better than the viz at work. i'm going the next chance i get...maybe tommorrow afternoon. kill em' if you can.

safe diving guys


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/23/2009)*I been wondering too. Don't know the sea forecast for this saturday...but my speargun is very upset with me and not talking to me anymore.


Too busy blowing bubbles up each other's butt. Clay, Saturday's forecast is looking doable. Sunday's is looking better. I'll be on my boat one of these days to load the fish box again. Last weekend the visibility was a good 10-20 feet on every dive. But it made it real good for hunting. By the time the fish got into my sight and where they could see me too, they were within range of the gun. :letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you getting the wave forecast out to sat and sun?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/23/2009)*Where are you getting the wave forecast out to sat and sun?


Reefcast

Woops, they changed the forecast on me since I looked this morning.:banghead


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Reef Cast is not that accurate. Been wrong many times. I prefer to check several forecasts and come up with an average.


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

the viz is definitely better than work, clutch call there sean. check out the trip report i just put up on the spearfishing section. in regards to the viz: it's good. (or at least it was for us today...)


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Going tommorow. I'll let you know what we see.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

It sucked last time we made it out. Last week. less then 5 ft of Viz



All the rain we've had this year is making all the rivers drain out into the gulf and causing for some crummy conditions. If you do go out I'd head east I've heard a couple reports of 10-20 ft. I wouldn't recommend going west. And If you can go deep


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yall wanna go dive a river.. I know what the viz there is!! :clap


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

We went today to the Soule barge and navy barge (I think). Vis was pretty good, not great but pretty good. About 40ft. I could just see a guy on the bottom (80ft) when I was at 42ft. I'll post a couple of vids later in another thread, I just wanted to let you know it is worth going.

edit. I'm a dummy. I guess we went the same day so you already know what the vis is.


----------

